# Retro fit electric start on Honda Hs 724



## ylobrd (Mar 1, 2017)

It's been a whole two seasons since I am returning to the Honda Forum. I have missed some great ideas and questions. I have been looking up here in New England on Craigs list for a donor Honda Hs80. Almost got caught in a scam for an operating HS80 but when I asked the seller for the Honda serial number, the seller no longer would communicate with me. I guess I was very lucky and safe that I did not meet up with the seller. I have recently restored from a badly abused Honda HS724 that the owner was snowblowing a gravel driveway since 2000. I know all out there know what happens when you blow gravel? All repaired and running now. I would like to install an Honda electric starter on this unit am unsure if it is a simple process or very extensive? Has any fellow Honda owners tried to do this on a non electric start model? If so, what years would be comparable to the HS724?Thanks, waiting too try out my newly refurbished Hydro Stat HS724. In central New Hampshire.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

These threads may give you an insight as to what may be needed, at least a flywheel change. There may be other threads, I just found these on a Google search.

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...29-honda-hs621-electric-start-conversion.html

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/148773-hs55-k2-electric-starter-install.html


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

I believe you have a GX200 engine? 

If so, a quick search turned up this. I cannot vouch for it in anyway. Looks like some time spent Googling might help you

https://www.amazon.com/Electric-Starter-Solenoid-Ignition-Switch/dp/B01CK30NEC/ref=sr_1_1?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI7a6x6q6D5gIVCZ2zCh1rpwnYEAAYASAAEgJ_7fD_BwE&hvadid=238269976045&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9008131&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=e&hvrand=942477768089885583&hvtargid=kwd-377730926838&hydadcr=18652_10228778&keywords=honda+gx200+electric+start+kit&qid=1574616313&sr=8-1


----------

